# Driving EV's in Spain



## Buck-eejit (May 31, 2021)

Like everyone here we are considering an early retirement to Spain (Torrevieja to be precise) 

I have been driving an EV for 6yrs (currently e-golf) what is the rapid DC charging infrastructure like in Spain or in my surrounding area.? 

My current home here in Northern Ireland I have 5kw of solar on my roof and the house has a 10kwh battery along with a Zappi2 smart charger. Even here in drizzly NI I still get half my milage from the sun.. I would be fitting a similar system on my Spanish house. So on a general day too day we. Wouldn't need public charging. But if going on road trips we would... Also wondering what the destination AC charging is like as the DC rapids tend to be on m/ways or main arterial routes. AC is usually for carparks shipping centres etc.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't know the difference between the charging points that you mention. 
I live in a small inland town, not really on the way to anywhere. Within the last year or so the council have installed two charging points in one of their car parks and two supermarkets now have two points each. 
That might be an indication for you.


----------



## Buck-eejit (May 31, 2021)

Relyat said:


> I don't know the difference between the charging points that you mention.
> I live in a small inland town, not really on the way to anywhere. Within the last year or so the council have installed two charging points in one of their car parks and two supermarkets now have two points each.
> That might be an indication for you.


Thanks, Those are most likely the AC slow destination chargers that you would plug into for many hours, go shopping or walking, working etc. Generally they will fill a car at around 30km per hour. Where as the Rapid chargers will fill my car from 5% - 90% in 35 mins - these are usually at Motorway services where you stop for food or coffee


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Buck-eejit said:


> Thanks, Those are most likely the AC slow destination chargers that you would plug into for many hours, go shopping or walking, working etc. Generally they will fill a car at around 30km per hour. Where as the Rapid chargers will fill my car from 5% - 90% in 35 mins - these are usually at Motorway services where you stop for food or coffee


There is a shopping centre not too far away and I've seen vehicles plugged in there. The one that I noticed was a Swiss registered Tesla. That might indicate a fast charger, assuming of course that it had travelled from Switzerland that day.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Spain is behind the UK in this development, so expect it to be more difficult. Hybrids are more common here simply due to the fact that most people live in flats or apartments and don't have anywhere to charge EVs at home. The infrastructure nationally reflects that.


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

I have recently joined the EV gang. After trying various apps, I saw that only Electromaps could accurately show chargers in Andalucia. Some apps couldn't find any at all. I've been charging 95% of the time at home, but am slowly building up a mental map of useful chargers in the area. The best so far: the local council has installed a free (someone must be paying for it) 22 kw/h charger in town and a Lidl in Torremolinos has a free 11kw/h one. Take a look at Electromaps to work out where the faster ones are. I haven't yet used anything that you have to pay for, but I note that when you do, you will be charged an arm and a leg.


----------



## Buck-eejit (May 31, 2021)

Turtles said:


> I have recently joined the EV gang. After trying various apps, I saw that only Electromaps could accurately show chargers in Andalucia. Some apps couldn't find any at all. I've been charging 95% of the time at home, but am slowly building up a mental map of useful chargers in the area. The best so far: the local council has installed a free (someone must be paying for it) 22 kw/h charger in town and a Lidl in Torremolinos has a free 11kw/h one. Take a look at Electromaps to work out where the faster ones are. I haven't yet used anything that you have to pay for, but I note that when you do, you will be charged an arm and a leg.


Quite a few of the Lidl here in NI & Ireland & I guess the UK mainland have Fast DC charging units, whit a lot only having 22kw posts. They are useful at times. I like you have a mental map of all my useful chargers here in NI, even though it is not a missive country 150 miles would take me to every corner. I think I found a map of chargers in the area of Torrevieja and La Mata. It seems there are 3 x DC chargers with the Triple heads fitted (50kw) and quite a lot of Type 2 units dotted around the area. If I where to move to the area , I would definitely be looking at fitting my own Solar array and smart charger to benefit from the many hours of sun.


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

"Generally they will fill a car at around 30km per hour."

Wow, that must be a really long cable.


----------

